# navarre mullet



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Got on some mullet today in navarre. Got 27 in about 30 min. They were in shallow water in the bay side of hwy 98 across from bergren rd


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn ive been wonderin where I could get some for sharrk bait.. might have to make a trip down there.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Big Jarheads!!!


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Gulf Shores mullets... sorry, couldn't resist. lol


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats a nice mullet family picture. i think they live off america ave in holley. if not they should. man that dude at the bottom looks pissed. he should always be happy with a sweet mullet like that. mullets rule business in the front party in the back!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

What time is dinner? I will bring the oil, ketchup and a fresh loaf of white bread...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

shoot man i gave most of them to my buddy. i only kept 5 to make me some fish tacos tonight. it got cold yesterday afternoon and i didnt want to clean that many. next time i get on some ill give them to you if you want them. i know you could use some for shark bait if you dont eat them all. when it gets warm ill keep you stocked up.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

*Good job.*

Did you get them from shore or from a boat?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks. i was wading from the shore.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't laid eyes on a mullet over here in Pensacola in about a month. I'll gladly drive to Navarre if they're around.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man i know. i heard theyve been at pickens but i havent made it out there yet. another guy i know of caught some out at navarre beach but not sure where. i couldve caught a thousand tuesday but my shoulder couldnt hold the net up anymore to dig them out. they were stacked in there about 20 yards off the shore.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to try from a dock tomorrow on the island side of Santa Rosa Sound. If that doesn't work, I'm going to head up the Escambia River and just throw on some holes.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good luck man. theres a ton of mullet on the river. the 2 biggest mullet ive ever caught were off the damn boat ramp dock at molino.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to give it my best shot. (Which may mean a trip to Joe Patti's.)


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

what are the mullet hitting on latley


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

vvskycop said:


> what are the mullet hitting on latley


 corn, doughballs, and dogfood.......or silver cricker(snatchhook)..... even better castnet.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

theyre hitting the skillet. i aint ever caught a mullet on a hook and line. castnet all the way.


----------



## jmcclellan (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to agree with Jake. I've heard of people catching them on a hook and line, but I've never actually done it without snatch-hooking them.


----------

